# Twenty-Twelve Riding and Sliding Recap (video)



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Snow Wolf says: Miss your posts on snowboardingforum!

so here I am!! its been a busy yr.. I have had the last few winters off work so my internerding drops off drastically in winter time come January 1st each yr, then summer comes and I switch to fishing forums.. yep.. I slay Salmon! Fishin' With Oneshot 

but the story here and now is a little recycled recap video from our 2012 winter season.. just in time to bring the stoke for my crew here in the Pacific Northwest..

there is riding and sliding in this but it is almost ALL powder destruction filled goodness..


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah, not a good start to the season so far.. lots of shrubbery to be covered by another 5 feet of snow.. 
got my snow dance on repeat :thumbsup:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

haha.. all this damn Rain has made the fishing shitty too!! the rivers are blown.. so i am stuck.. in the middle... time to take out the jetboat i think and rock some rapids..


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuck you ya ol bastard....show up with your out dated snoporn and just think we are gonna take ya back...hahha

Just kidding bro, good to see ya round here again, was kinda wondering were ya got off to.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Fuck you ya ol bastard....show up with your out dated snoporn and just think we are gonna take ya back...hahha
> 
> Just kidding bro, good to see ya round here again, was kinda wondering were ya got off to.


hahaha :thumbsup: good post.. 

snowolf brought me back from the demons lair.. 

I generally stay away from snowy forums until this time each yr.. and as stated above, if i'm not working (I work online) then my internet existence gets smaller and only includes to facebook(too easy) and the sled/bubba/******* forums.. 

hard to post when you're in the powder snow all the time :thumbsup:

enjoy the flick its good


----------

